# What Are You Specifically Prepping For?



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Just curious?


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Everything, but particularly short term SHTFs like Hurricanes and Blizards, and long term things like NBC terrorism/epidemics, and PARTICULARLY economic collapse.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Economic collapse brougth on by a combination of peak oil and the ongoing desertification due to (among other things) global warming.
And Pandemic.

Those are the possibilities with higher likelihoods (or certainty as in the case of economic collapse as we use up more resources can we can replace and the size of the human population is sure ot collapse at some point but it may stil be decades.. so for anythinjg thats possible for short term I guess pandemic is IMO the only short term threat, short of yellowstone going up , for which there is no reasonable prep)


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

just lived thru some tough and lean times back in the 40s when I was a kid with my parents and told myself that it would never happen to me.I've been preparing every since I went on my own , everything I do or buy is for a purpose, I never do anything or buy anything because someone did.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

I am seeing a pattern of deleveraging going in most parts of the country. It will be intersting to see how this effects the economy. 

It could be a good thing { I know, a positive quote on a prepping board }, however, the government is going to have to some deleveraging themselves in order to save the economy.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> just lived thru some tough and lean times back in the 40s when I was a kid with my parents and told myself that it would never happen to me.I've been preparing every since I went on my own , everything I do or buy is for a purpose, I never do anything or buy anything because someone did.


My grandparents lived through the great depression. However, they lived out on a farm and only went to town every 3-4 months. So, they didn't really fall victim.

Howver, when they were alive they would constantly remind me of how their friends who lived in urban areas suffered. They prepared me to survive by giving the me the skill to self-sufficient if the need ever arises.

So ironic that 25 years ago they were preparing me to BUG OUT to the country, long before the term BUG OUT was common place.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't speak for everyone, but I know that a lot of the folks on here are Generally prepared.

The prepper shows pretty much force the preppers to "pick" one of their main concerns and gear the show towards that....even though those folks are more "generalized" in their preparedness.

I guess a lot has to do with WHERE you live. You'd think that those in the hurricane belt would have a lot of preps geared towards that.
Tornado alley the same...
California - earthquakes and such
Snow regions - etc...
Folks near nuclear facilities might have some preps for that.

In this forum, there is a lot of knowledge in most things "prep-worthy" and it's ALL prep-worthy.

What could devastate the unprepared for a few days or a week/two might not even be a blip on the radar for someone who is prepared.

Everyone lost power for two weeks after a hurricane? Chances are good that the prepared folks barely noticed the inconvenience of it or even had their own backup power and barely noticed.
The prepared wouldn't be in line at the gas station for 3 hrs only to be turned away. The prepared wouldn't be buying up the milk and bread at the sign of an oncoming weather issue.

The trick to prepping is that it's OK to prep for whatever YOU think that you and your family might have to prep for, as long as you are making a concerted effort to be prepared. It doesn't happen over night and it technically never ends...it's a mind set and, for some, a lifestyle.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Claymore5150 said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I know that a lot of the folks on here are Generally prepared.
> 
> The trick to prepping is that it's OK to prep for whatever YOU think that you and your family might have to prep for, as long as you are making a concerted effort to be prepared. It doesn't happen over night and it technically never ends...it's a mind set and, for some, a lifestyle.


I like the comment about it being a lifestyle.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse, Flu Pandemic, EMP, Economic Collapse, etc. etc.

It definitely is a lifestyle for my family.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Storms and economic collapse.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Alien invasion, apes suddenly developing consciousness and taking over and Canadian insurgents. I am also keeping my eye on vampires. Not the blood thirsty killing kind but the feminine Twilight kind who go to school and are always depressed.

It is also possible that I am with Claymore5150 and am just _generally_ prepared.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Padre said:


> Everything, but particularly short term SHTFs like Hurricanes and Blizards, and long term things like NBC terrorism/epidemics, and PARTICULARLY economic collapse.


Yep covers it for me. Good post Padre.

Jimmy


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm prepping in case of bad stuff


----------



## undumb (Nov 10, 2012)

Surprise visits from the in-laws, you can never be sure how long you will have to sit in the dark, pretending you're not home.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

undumb said:


> Surprise visits from the in-laws, you can never be sure how long you will have to sit in the dark, pretending you're not home.


Lmao that's awesome!

"Shhhh...they're still out there!"


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Somebody once said "it's the economy, stupid" since then it has become more obvious that it is the economy, stupid. I am trying not to be stupid, thus I preppare for the stupid economy collapsing.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

techrun said:


> My grandparents lived through the great depression. However, they lived out on a farm and only went to town every 3-4 months. So, they didn't really fall victim.
> 
> Howver, when they were alive they would constantly remind me of how their friends who lived in urban areas suffered. They prepared me to survive by giving the me the skill to self-sufficient if the need ever arises.
> 
> So ironic that 25 years ago they were preparing me to BUG OUT to the country, long before the term BUG OUT was common place.


 we lived on a farm and the depression wasn't over for us and many others til after WW2


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We started with getting prepared for a bout of the flu & went from there.


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

What kind of medicines can you stock up on that won't go bad? Nyquil has an expire date even aspirin? I was reading the Flu comments and really had never given that a thought. What do you prep for illness??


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Just about every medication has an expiration date. Some medications are 100% good for long after that date. It depends on the medication. Some medications can break down chemically and pose problems that way. Or they can lose their effectiveness. How fast that happens depends on the medication. You'd need to research each one separately.

I'm not prepping for any illnesses. I seldom get sick anyway.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

To answer the first question, I'm prepping for an economic collapse and total societal breakdown.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Prepping for economic collapse and food shortages. I have a large family and im just getting started. Trying to cover the basics rt now. Water, food, shelter. The hardest part is im pretty much the only one in my family taking this seriously. My wife approves, but she still likes her satellite tv and other things too much to give them up n chip in.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

We prepare because there is nothing else we can do... We see the writing on the wall, and it says we are heading down the road of Greece and oher EU contries. Have sent emails to our congressmen, House and Senate, they do nothing, heck they are barely there. 

They tell us we are heading to a fiscal cliff, no, we are not, they are and we are going with them... Huricanes come and go around here, power evens goes out once in a while, we are use to them and are always ready, just trying to prepare to keep our family alive and well... Good luck with your preps...


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

seanallen said:


> Prepping for economic collapse and food shortages. I have a large family and im just getting started. Trying to cover the basics rt now. Water, food, shelter. The hardest part is im pretty much the only one in my family taking this seriously. My wife approves, but she still likes her satellite tv and other things too much to give them up n chip in.


Do not forget about Safety Items... (GUNS, GUNs, GUNS)... and of course those little projectiles...


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Any type of dark cloud event .


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish people would focus on effects rather than causes:

I am preparing for the day I need to leave my house, or can't, for the day when the supermarket runs out of food, for the day I loose electricity and water, for the day people attack my family and try to steal from me by force, I am preparing for the day my car stops working or the roads become impassible.

Lots of things could cause these effects, both big and small, short and long term, when they happen I don't think I will care too much about the cause.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Liberals getting increasingly irrational and furious when the reality that they dream of keeps slipping further and further away from them even as they keep doubling down on liberal inspired solutions which are supposed to make things better and then concluding that everyone who told them that they were delusional is to blame for things getting so screwed up and deciding that the moral thing to do is to shut-up those who oppose them. Soon thereafter the tactics of nude peace marches will give way to more violent reprisals.

All of the above, of course, taking place within the context of a failed society and economic system. 

So basically, I'm preparing for Zombie hordes in an era of apocalypse.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Economic collapse and the general mayhem it will cause.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> Liberals getting increasingly irrational and furious when the reality that they dream of keeps slipping further and further away from them even as they keep doubling down on liberal inspired solutions which are supposed to make things better and then concluding that everyone who told them that they were delusional is to blame for things getting so screwed up and deciding that the moral thing to do is to shut-up those who oppose them. Soon thereafter the tactics of nude peace marches will give way to more violent reprisals.
> 
> All of the above, of course, taking place within the context of a failed society and economic system.
> 
> So basically, I'm preparing for Zombie hordes in an era of apocalypse.


Well said sir. That about covers it all.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Mainly prepping for loss of electrical grid (Earthquake, Storm etc.), Flu Pandemic, and Food/Fuel shortages. Plus it's just a good idea, mentally and financially, to know how to do things for yourself. When you're dependent...they'll just raise the price


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I like Padre's thinking that it is important to focus on specific effects. Accordingly, we prepare to provide our own water, food, shelter, cooking, home heating, and much more. 

I do think it is useful to look at certain causes that look to be imminent and the probable effects of those first, as a matter of priority, and also to guage the probability of how long it may last. But, the bottom line is, if you are well prepped for economic collapse (which I see as almost guaranteed), then you are in pretty good shape for most other problems. 

That assumes at least a significant period of grid-down mayhem, the cause, like Padre said, becomes less important.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I really dont care what precipitates the "event" that I have to survive. I don't.

I care about eating healthy food, drinking clean water, and being able to protect myself and those I might be taking in.. 

* personally, I think economic collapse is most likely, but anything like foreign economic collapse or OPEC, or even terrorism could trigger the PAW long before the natural results of our domestic spending policies come home to roost.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Gians said:


> Plus it's just a good idea, mentally and financially, to know how to do things for yourself. When you're dependent...they'll just raise the price


It is a sad testament to the sorry state of our country when you think about how few people in a population of 300 million are actually preparing by getting and keeping their finances in order, learning new skills or honing the old ones. Think about how many people think beef is something wrapped in shrink wrap and styrofoam at the grocers? How many people out of that 300 million know how to plant a garden? Ask them who the contestants are on dancing with the stars or some other useless crap from the idiot box and they can name each one of the contestants, but ask them how to repair a shoe and you get a deer in the headlights look.

When the shtf it will be very hard for those who have prepared, and have concentrated on leaning the skills of our grandparents and great grandparents.

It is depressing to see how disconnected from real life our modern society has become; soft, fat, lazy, and stupid are the words that come to mind.


----------



## ATandT (Dec 15, 2010)

Just the basics. Water, land, good land that will grow almost anything. Two creeks on property. Large fuel storage tanks in place already. Large propane tank in place. Enough firewood on the property to keep the woodstove burning for generations. Seeds. Lots of seeds. Wildlife abound. Yes ammo too. Cerainaly not the most important though. Good dogs and enough livestock to keep us going. Guess thats it. Oh and good neighbors. We agree that if the SHTF we will take out the bridges. Then were locked in. THEY are locked out.


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

seanallen said:


> Prepping for economic collapse and food shortages. I have a large family and im just getting started. Trying to cover the basics rt now. Water, food, shelter. The hardest part is im pretty much the only one in my family taking this seriously. My wife approves, but she still likes her satellite tv and other things too much to give them up n chip in.


Your Sentence "The hardesst part is im pretty much the only one in the family taking this seriously" I completely get it.
My grown children do not get it at all. My husband is on board with preparing to defend our home, ammo etc. I am trying to do the other things.
I have a question? We will have to stay in our home, no where else for us to go. 
What food are you concentrating on storing? ? 
Thanks!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Whenever someone quizzes me about why I am a survivalist I ask them if they have auto insurance or life insurance or health insurance for their family. If so why wouldn't they put back some "insurance" to be sure their family could survive a possible life threatening situation like a terrorist attack? Is their family worth less than their car? GB


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess I am prepping for tomorrow. Not having a crystal ball to know what the next big disaster is going to be. I am just trying to be as ready as I can for what ever is coming next. Be it WW3, hurricane, torando,plague or what ever man can think of to screw each other over with. So, I guess I am trying to just make sure that I am as ready as I can be to make sure my family is as safe and secure as I can make them for as long as I can when that time comes. What ever it takes.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

mrsliberty said:


> Your Sentence "The hardesst part is im pretty much the only one in the family taking this seriously" I completely get it.
> My grown children do not get it at all. My husband is on board with preparing to defend our home, ammo etc. I am trying to do the other things.
> I have a question? We will have to stay in our home, no where else for us to go.
> What food are you concentrating on storing? ?
> Thanks!


You have a lot of good choices out there, and your budget and imagination are the only limiting factors.

You can go to costco.com and buy without a membership (I'm pretty sure) on their site search for "Emergency Food" and you'll get TONS!!! I've bought several of the ARK buckets, some with real meat and some with soy... they are 1 month per person per bucket @ $90 when on sale if I remember right.

Costco also has TVP, which is a soy based protein that they offer in two flavors, chicken and beef, and this is several hundred servings per bucket @ $65 each. So to my way of thinking when I bought a couple of these, I figure that some protein to go with cooked rice/beans would be really good, this is 300 servings per bucket (I think one of them is 280 and the other is 320???) anyway... it's a great way to extend your food preps when on a budget and looking for a way to add a LOT of meals FAST and on the CHEAP!!!

You can go on Amazon and search for Mountain House and get a list of all the varieties of freeze dried food they have in coffee can portions. You can compare prices from Amazon with thereadystore.com or there may even be some vendors who support the site here, there's a vendor section too, I actually need to look into that myself... If the price was comparable I'd be willing to buy from them even if it's a couple bucks more because I appreciate the fine site here we have to learn from and their advertising helps pay the bills.

You can get a dehydrator, the one I got is $55 on Amazon, you can make your own vegetable soup mix and store that in jars or vacuum sealed food saver pouches.

You can dehydrate your own eggs! I've been doing that a LOT lately, because I recognized breakfasts as one of my prep deficiencies (probably because I'm really horrible at making my own breakfast now, if I have it, it's either stopping for a burrito at a local taco shop, or I get a thing of milk from the breakroom vending machine and have some cereal) Anyway, I dehydrate eggs, I do batches of 96 at a time, but I have more trays than come with the unit normally, so consider how many you will be doing before you do that.

**Note for the eggs, I'm going to be buying a mill, I want a mill as a tool for making my own bread from super pails of wheat berries anyway, but I will also use it for the eggs. You can use a blender as well, but the mill is perfect for the job!

I'll be getting a wonder mill jr deluxe, I was wanting a Country Living mill, but it's twice the price, it's the cadillac of mills, so you pay a premium for it, the wondermill jr will do everything I need for right now, and later I may get the bigger one.

You can look into pressure canning... I caution you, this is highly ADDICTIVE!!!  This is a budget thing though, some people can absorb this and some not so much. For instance, for me, since I'm starting from scratch not only was it the investment in the cannery ($220 for the All American 921, and you can get the Presto brand for a LOT cheaper I think) but it's also the jars right? You have to have the jars to can the food. I'm over 100 lbs of canned food now, but I have goals of a lot more and in as short amount of time as possible since the drought in the midwest has had massive effects on the cost of feed grain the farmers are harvesting more of their life stock now instead of trying to feed them later. This means the cost of food should go up significantly, there's threads on that too on this board.

I've turned into a canning FIEND!!! I can cubed chicken, ground beef, chili, roast beef, meatloaf and I have 9 lbs of butter I am going to try next as well, but I've been working/school all weekend long the last 2 weekends so my free time has been severely curtailed.

LOTS to see on Youtube about pressure canning and dehydrating. Also there's a fantastic section on the forum here about food preps! You should definitely check it out!!!

So it all really depends on how much work you want to do, what your primary goals are and how much you can afford to spend on the solutions.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

lotsoflead said:


> we lived on a farm and the depression wasn't over for us and many others til after WW2


The Depression didn't end until 1945. It actually was officially over about 1947. The Peacetime economy got a head start AFTER Roosevelt died. Apparently, Truman had no idea that Roosevelt was a tyrant and a dictator.

I am preparing for the economic collapse/meltdown, the resulting civil unrest and anarchy, which will lead to a dictatorship. Possibility of a global pandemic, global famine and the loss of our republic and the socialist tyrrany and the chaste system of the politically communists (PC). Of course, the natural disasters.


----------



## LowJoe73 (Nov 12, 2012)

Prepping for financial collapse, quickly followed by civil disorder and martial law


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Life ..........


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Prepping is now a lifestyle for us. Married just out of high school we had whatever our parents was willing to spare. Many trips to the local food pantry and piles of bills that we acquired. We've had the electric and phone shut off more times than I can remember. We've literally had to eat ramen noodles for almost a month. DH came from a very poor family, I came from a well maintained middle class family. I've always enjoyed DIY projects, but never had experience of actual homesteading like canning or gardening. Which is weird since I grew up on a farm. Prepping actually allows us to eat better, shop smarter, and save lots of money. With prices rising and the economy spiraling, we are prepping for an economic collapse due to the dollar, and of course tornadoes.


----------



## rynophiliac (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you ever watched the show Jericho? I'm preparing for something like that.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

rynophiliac said:


> Have you ever watched the show Jericho? I'm preparing for something like that.


I LOVE Jericho. That's why the first prep I bought was salt.  I downloaded the first season of that and we rotate watching doomsday preppers.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Little bit of everything.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

Storms and food shortages


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

*Prepping for Retirement*

nevermind x 2


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m prepping for anything that could interrupt the food and energy supply lines. Economic collapse, EMP, riots, marshal law… It doesn’t matter, I plan on taking care of myself and the puppy.

I have been converting more fiat money lately into silver as I see economic problems already here and not going to get any better.


----------

